# Aged Parent Visa subclass 804



## @Vic2012

Hi guys,
I'm Vic, new on here. Just after some assistance please.

I'm in the process to apply for an Aged Parent Visa subclass 804 where my dad is the main applicant.

1. I have completed Form 40, Form 47pa and Form956 along with all the supporting documents they require. Are there any other forms required?

2. Can the Aged Parent Visa subclass 804 be lodged online or do I post the the completed forms and supporting documents somewhere? What's the address?

3. If it can't be lodge online then how do I pay for it as they require proof of payment when posting the documents.

4. If my father passes away while waiting for the visa, does the immigration department reimburse the amount paid for the visa?


----------



## Moulard

you will get a better response posting in the Australia forum


----------



## @Vic2012

Moulard said:


> you will get a better response posting in the Australia forum


Thanks pal. Im ok new to this and I find this website confusing as.


----------



## Ollie010101

Hey Vic,

1. I have completed Form 40, Form 47pa and Form956 along with all the supporting documents they require. Are there any other forms required?
*I don't think so*

2. Can the Aged Parent Visa subclass 804 be lodged online or do I post the the completed forms and supporting documents somewhere? What's the address?
*- You have to do it by post, the address is on the form itself (on the pages before the form starts)*

3. If it can't be lodge online then how do I pay for it as they require proof of payment when posting the documents.
*- You need to pay via an immi account, you can create one here: **https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login*

4. If my father passes away while waiting for the visa, does the immigration department reimburse the amount paid for the visa?
- Nope. They keep the money. But you will get the BVA (Bridging visa A) within a couple of weeks, which means he can stay in Australia until it's granted, which with current wait times will not be in his lifetime.


----------



## @Vic2012

Ollie010101 said:


> Hey Vic,
> 
> 1. I have completed Form 40, Form 47pa and Form956 along with all the supporting documents they require. Are there any other forms required?
> *I don't think so*
> 
> 2. Can the Aged Parent Visa subclass 804 be lodged online or do I post the the completed forms and supporting documents somewhere? What's the address?
> *- You have to do it by post, the address is on the form itself (on the pages before the form starts)*
> 
> 3. If it can't be lodge online then how do I pay for it as they require proof of payment when posting the documents.
> *- You need to pay via an immi account, you can create one here: **https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login*
> 
> 4. If my father passes away while waiting for the visa, does the immigration department reimburse the amount paid for the visa?
> - Nope. They keep the money. But you will get the BVA (Bridging visa A) within a couple of weeks, which means he can stay in Australia until it's granted, which with current wait times will not be in his lifetime.


Thanks heaps Ollie, I really appreciated your help.
Something else I wanted to ask. If my father passes away then what happens to my mum since she will be on the visa application as a secondary applicant/dependent applicant?
Does she has to pack up and go home? 😑


----------



## @Vic2012

Furthermore, is there any form (identity declaration) I need to send to the immigration along with my parents passport photo? If so which form number is it?
Any help will be much appreciated 🙂


----------

